
White House meeting on video game violence was unproductive and bizarre - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/8/17098230/trumps-video-game-violence-meeting-esa
======
thrillgore
Reminder: Peter Thiel, a former YC Fellow, supported Trump for President.

